# الليزر و علاج الشخير



## blackhorse (5 أبريل 2009)

يعتبر علاج مرض الشخير ضرورة لابد من القيام بها، فالشخير أثناء النوم ليس مجرد ظاهرة مزعجة فقط، بل إنه ينم عن وجود مرض خطير لابد من علاجه قبل تفاقم الحالة .

وقد أرجع معظم الأطباء المتخصصين بداية الشخير إلى انسداد بسيط بالأنف أو الحلق نتيجة اعوجاج الحاجز الأنفى أو حساسية مزمنة أو تضخم فى اللوزتين واللحمية.. فإذا أهمل هذا الانسداد فإنه يتسبب مع الوقت فى اندفاع هواء الشهيق بسرعة عالية فى داخل الجهاز التنفسي العلوى مسبباً ضغطاً سلبياً يشفط الأنسجة والعضلات الرخوة، فيزداد الترهل والانسداد ويزداد لسان اللهاة طولاً، وكذلك سقف الحلق، فعند النوم يضيق مجرى التنفس بهبوط سقف الحلق ويتسبب فى زيادة مقاومة دخول الهواء فيهتز بعنف ويصدر صوت الشخير.

كذلك تتحرك عضلات التنفس الاحتياطي بالصدر والرقبة لكي تسحب الهواء داخل الجسم بصعوبة، ويتسبب هذا فى إجهاد شديد وبالتالي يشعر المريض بالكسل والرغبة الشديدة فى النوم أثناء النهار لأن الجسم لم يأخذ راحته أثناء النوم، مما قد يتسبب مثلاً فى حوادث السيارات أثناء القيادة. 

أعراض الشخير القاتلة.. 

وقد تتسبب صعوبة التنفس فى هبوط مستوى الأكسجين بالدم، مما ينتج عنه زيادة لزوجة الدم، فيعانى المريض من ارتفاع ضغط الدم وقابلية حدوث جلطات قاتلة ويتطور المرض مع السمنة وقصر الرقبة في بعض المرضى إلى الجانب الأخطر من المرض، وهو توقف التنفس أثناء النوم تماماً لعدة ثوان، ونظراً لتراكم ثاني أكسيد الكربون بالدم فيتشنج المريض دون أن يدري ليأخذ نفساً عميقاً يعقبه شخير شديد، ويتكرر الاختناق في الليلة الواحدة عدة مرات مع ازدياد شدة المرض، وقد تحدث الوفاة. 

العلاج السريع يقي من أضرار الشخير 

وينصح الخبراء المتخصصون بضرورة علاج الشخير، بالوقاية المبكرة بإزالة سبب ضيق التنفس، مثل اللوزتين واللحمية أو غضاريف الأنف المتضخمة، وتقليل الوزن والرياضة، فهي تساعد على شد عضلات الجسم، بما فيها عضلات الحلق، فتمنع انزلاقها من الشهيق، ويتحدد مكان الضيق بالمنظار. 

أما بالنسبة لدرجة المرض ونوعه فيتم تشخيصه فى معمل النوم، ويكون دور العمليات الجراحية عند إهمال المرض، عندما يصبح الترهل مزمناً وغير قابل للشفاء بالوقاية. 

جدير بالذكر أن جراحة الشخير قد بدأت فى السبعينيات لاستئصال ترهل سقف الحلق الرخو ولسان اللهاة وخياطة الجرح لشد الأنسجة المحيطة، وقد اكتسبت هذه العملية شعبية شديدة لدرجة انها استخدمت لعلاج توقف التنفس أثناء النوم أيضاً، ولذلك كانت النتائج غير كافية ومؤقتة فى بعض الحالات المتأخرة. 

وقد تم استخدام الأجهزة الحديثة مثل الكي والليزر وجهاز موجات التردد الأحادية الذي ساعد على تقليل النزيف أثناء العملية، ولكنها مازالت تسبب بعض الألم الشديد، نتيجة تأثر الأنسجة المحيطة للجراحة بالحرارة المرتفعة. 

وفى طفرة علمية جديدة فى هذا المجال كان ظهور جهاز حديث هو جهاز الموجات الترددية ثنائى القطبية (Coblation) ويعمل هذا الجهاز بتيار ترددى بارد لا يؤثر على الأنسجة المحيطة، ويستخدم الجهاز لشد الأنسجة وتصغير حجمها عن طريق عمل تليين يؤدى إلى انكماش أنسجة سقف الحلق أو اللوزتين أو غضاريف الأنف، ويمكن استخدامه تحت مخدر موضعي. 
.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 أبريل 2009)

شكر وتقدير لمهندسنا الرائع على الموضوع والمعلومات المفيدة .

هل بألأمكان ان تذكر لنا نوع جهاز الليزر المستخدم في هذا المرض .

تقبل اجمل المنى والتقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## blackhorse (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> شكر وتقدير لمهندسنا الرائع على الموضوع والمعلومات المفيدة .
> 
> هل بألأمكان ان تذكر لنا نوع جهاز الليزر المستخدم في هذا المرض .
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وشكرا لمرورك العطر ان شاء الله سوف اتيك بأسم الجهاز ان امكن


----------

